# Marshall 2203 build; no power at speakers??



## JDW3 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just finished my second amp build, a 2203 Marshall master volume 100w.

I checked all voltages and bias twice. I'm not getting any sound, not even hiss.

I accidentally used cliff input jacks on the outputs. Could this be the problem?

I was also trying to read the 13.4 ohms from my cab across the cliff jack. I'm not getting a reading.

Tubes are not redplating. Just wondering what to check next. All components in the PI are correct.

Much thanks.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

"Accidentally used cliff input jacks on the outputs". This sounds like you have not used them before and are unsure of the wiring, so it may be a problem. There are 2 or 3 "bars" going across the jack, depending on type. The bar closest to the nut is the ground, the bar furthest from the nut is "hot". Are you using the switching contacts on the jacks?
The output transformer is connected to the jack so even with the speaker cab connected you should get a very low resistance reading across the output jack. Probably between zero and 1 ohm. If you are not reading a low resistance across the output jack (with OT connected) then there is a problem.


----------

